# Inshore Grouper!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My brother, who is retired Navy, rented a pontoon boat from Sherman Cove on Sunday. We stopped and picked up a few dozen live shrimp thinking maybe we could find a few specs or redfish. Because we couldn't leave the dock until 9am I wasn't expecting much.

We pulled out right at 9a and headed towards the old fuel dock west of Sherman Cove. Fished a few spots with nothing. I suggested we try the grass flats just north of the island in hopes of some late sleeping trout. On the was across the intrcoastal at a blistering 6 knots, he suggested we put out one of his plugs and troll it behind the boat.

We had it on a medium action Penn spinning reel with 15lb mono and it went off and started screaming. Line was peeling off the reel and I thought it was maybe a big redfish. All of the sudden I see this big Gag Grouper come up beside the boat. We have no gaff or net so I opened the side gate and although I know their gill plates can slice you open, I leaned over and grabbed it under the gills and brought it aboard. A 32" Gag in the Intracoastal was a nice and VERY lucky catch. We trolled back over the area and had one more big hit but no hookup.

Also fished Ft.McRae and near the old Lexington seawall but nothing other than a 4' Bonnethead shark. More pics will be coming!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man, that's a fine bay grouper !


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice Grouper :thumbup: Love the smile!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's not exactly what you were expecting on trout spinning gear in the waterway.
That a great catch and a life long story to tell.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! I've caught some little babies in shallow water, but nothing like that stud!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome catch, congrats


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine un, and trolling to catch it is outrageous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That is an awesome catch!! 
Jason you missed the foot lol.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!! What a story!!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Outstanding catch, goes to show that anything is possible!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great snag, congrats....never know what ya gonna get out of the ICW!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn


----------

